

Foresight.js - Another responsive images technique - necolas
https://github.com/adamdbradley/foresight.js

======
tnorthcutt
This looks like an interesting alternative to Scot Jehl's picturefill
(<https://github.com/scottjehl/picturefill>). Obviously they're not entirely
analogous in their intent, but for the purposes of serving device-appropriate
images, they seem to be.

